# Mode sombre - dock clair



## fifi84 (28 Janvier 2021)

Bien le bonjour!
je sais que depuis longtemps il est difficile de changer quoi que ce soit à l'aspect visuel du système fourni pas apple. Je suis sur Big Sur en mode sombre, mais je n'aime pas trop l'aspect du dock en ce mode. Savez vous si il existe une astuce pour en mode sombre, obtenir l'aspect du dock mode clair? Bon c'est pas vital non plus, mais au cas ou...


----------

